# Dangerfield Halloween



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

No respect from these kids...

This one year on halloween I was manning the door, this kid comes up to my house. He's a zombie right, I open the door and he moans "Brains..." then he takes one look at me and turns around to leave! No respect I tell ya.

I want a hearse.


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## vincent malloy (Aug 31, 2003)

Dangerfield died today at 82 .

*"I don't mind pushing the Dodge through gang territory 'cuz I'm a mighty stegosaurus." 
- Al Bundy, Halloween, 1993
*


----------



## JKnightz (Sep 6, 2004)

RIP Rodney. May you finally get some respect.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

He's gone?

Well I hope he gets a very respectful funeral, and all the respect he missed out on from his humor.

I want a hearse.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

RIP Rodney,you will be missed!

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------

